# Put A Face To Your Name



## lauram_92

I got this idea from the second trimester :happydance:

Since we are all getting to know each other and lots of people have pictures up of scans etc, it can be quite confusing trying to remember who is who! Also I am really bad with names, so this will make it much easier! :winkwink:

I think we should put a face to our name :thumbup:


Here I am :blush:

https://img253.imageshack.us/img253/3601/25weeksand6days3.jpg


----------



## LoisP

Great idea hun!

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSAcIn6MYU0BgIuk1zt858hF8dfYgFtpiWKnlhiKfwPoQ-MXo8&t=1&usg=__HuBwFzmn8jtVnbSwkpIUHlMbKrw=
Here is me :wave:





:rofl:


----------



## xCookieDough

^^ LOLOL thats funny LoisP


----------



## Desi's_lost

It looks like Wormtail's wife...(from harry potter)


----------



## LoisP

Desi's_lost said:


> It looks like Wormtail's wife...(from harry potter)

Hahahahaa wow it actually does :haha:


----------



## Sophiiie

:rofl: Lois you fitty! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Sophiiie said:


> :rofl: Lois you fitty! :haha:

:howdy: Why thank you Sophie :winkwink:


----------



## LauraBee

Believe it or not, this was the most sensible picture I could find xP

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs304.snc4/40550_1521064063344_1136833289_1537349_687789_n.jpg

Donated my hair to charity just over two weeks ago, so I'm just past bald at the mo'


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

This is Me :) 

Lots of you have me on facebook and have seen alot more too !


----------



## LoisP

I'll put a real one now, not as sexy as the previous one though :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs079.snc4/35309_136140619747665_100000551836265_271368_6156771_n.jpg
(Pre-pregnancy) Not that I really needed to state that :rofl:



JESUS IT'S HUGE :|


----------



## GemmaLeanne

heres me :)
and one of my OH's eyes :thumbup: lol xx
 



Attached Files:







28187_409257857600_623557600_4671476_2178529_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lauram_92

wow lois :dohh: will you be mine? :flower: haha!
and is that your real hair or extensions?

it's so strange seeing how people really look..


----------



## aob1013

Me :flower:

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/192906.jpg


----------



## LauraBee

I would say that I'm shocked at how beautiful everyone is, but we're all pregnant/moms so we must look at least half decent to get into that state in the first place xD


----------



## rainbows_x

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/A-0001.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/A-0355.jpg
x


----------



## x__amour

:flower:


----------



## LoisP

Your all gorgeous girls! :D
And yes, i will be yours laura hehe :winkwink: and yeah real hair :)


----------



## newmommy23

<---I'm over there, but this is a much better picture of me

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture0432.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Burchy314

Here is me with just blonde hair and then one of me recently with brown under my blonde. It is always hard for me to find a good picture because I change my hair so often.
 



Attached Files:







1blonde.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10









003716.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vinteenage

This is from August, but it'll due.
I need to take a recent one! All of mine are bump pictures. :haha:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41254_10150236868120230_786935229_14526408_2387548_n-1.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

I hate all of you for being so pretty, I dont wanna post my picture :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

Awh, Desi, that's no fair :( I *traded* my pic, I didn't give it away  I want something in return ;)

EDIT: I'm gonna take some bump pictures now, so I'll do just a head shot with my mega short (but still awesome) hair :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> Awh, Desi, that's no fair :( I *traded* my pic, I didn't give it away  I want something in return ;)

lol! okay okay.
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LauraBee

Yay ^_^ Both of you are very pretty IMO, but which one's you?

And my fuzz-head as promised -
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/PICT0021.jpg

I was completely bald just over two weeks ago


----------



## Desi's_lost

hahahahaa oh goodness! my sister is nine and the one in blue! I'm in the yellow and pink. Thanks btw :hugs:

You're so brave, cutting all your hair off like that. I could never do it, I wouldn't be able to leave the house!


----------



## aafscsweetie

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/shamieh17/Picture49-1.jpg

that's me- sorry for being silly, it was a picture i sent to my OH when he was at work! cheesy, i know. haha.


----------



## LauraBee

Oops, hahah. I'm sorry, I'm crap at telling people's ages - I have a 24 y/o friend who looks about 12 and FOB is 18 but looks 30+ quite easily xD

And it was no biggie at all, I've been planning it for well over two years and needed something to do while I was outta college  It's actually the proudest thing I've done that *wasn't* accidental.


----------



## newmommy23

I buzzed my hair like Mr. Clean style in my freshman year of high school..like 6 years and now it's finally past my shoulders now! My hair grows so slow. 
It was to my waist before that :p


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Teesha and Me:)


Me
I always look 15 no matter what~


----------



## divershona

LauraBee said:


> Yay ^_^ Both of you are very pretty IMO, but which one's you?
> 
> And my fuzz-head as promised -
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/PICT0021.jpg
> 
> I was completely bald just over two weeks ago

i shaved my hair off for charity in April.
first pic is from about 2 weeks after and then my avatar is me yesterday hehe
 



Attached Files:







head shave.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DazedConfused

Haha you gals rock the buzz cute :kiss:

So uh hunting for some pictures of me not being boozed or pregnant in the last year lol! tough...

FOUND ONE! Of OH and I getting boozed And be gentle, I had the flu at this point in my life. It's called commitment to drinking people.

And an oollddd one of me back when I was a goth, in my mums work shirt..........?
 



Attached Files:







16138_205157243258_760278258_2925366_1145072_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 18









24772_1346128906195_1620468337_30811212_3738432_n.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lauram_92

well i have to say i am glad i went first..
you's are all so pretty! :O


----------



## MrsEngland

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs240.snc3/22731_1260299105486_1169925114_30655736_6167532_n.jpg

On a night out pre pregnancy (on the left)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs384.snc3/23509_1292171262270_1169925114_30718560_7361957_n.jpg

My wedding day


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, everyone is really pretty :)


----------



## divershona

nawwwww everyone is gorgeous, no wonder there are so many gorgeous babies over in teen parenting and there will be even more joining the ranks soon


----------



## EffyKat

*Me a year ago today!*https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/15456_1262320151203_1025694069_30821889_2716701_n.jpg


----------



## LauraBee

Kat is a cat, awesome! Everyone is actually really pretty, but like I've said, not too surprised in all honsety :)

And Shona, you're so cool :D I think my hair's grown faster [possibly thicker?] than yours did at two weeks... I'm seriously shocked, I wanted to be a real baldie for a good few weeks! Still, you've managed a pretty amazing length at 6/7 months later :)


----------



## divershona

yeah, my hair didnt grow very much in the first month but after that it just wen't wild hehe ... i've not cut it since :blush: even though its a mess purely because i want to grow it long again and i know that if i get it cut into a style that it'll end up staying short hehe and i want my long hair back, i miss it soooooooo much, and its too blimming cold here in the winter to have short hair!


----------



## LauraBee

Aye, I can imagine! It's bad enough for me going out with the wind blowing... I like mine like this though, it proves I have a good shaped head xD ...I'm thinking it'll probably stay short depending on whether I can be bothered to get it cut/styled or not.


----------



## bbyno1

LoisP said:


> I'll put a real one now, not as sexy as the previous one though :haha:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs079.snc4/35309_136140619747665_100000551836265_271368_6156771_n.jpg
> (Pre-pregnancy) Not that I really needed to state that :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> JESUS IT'S HUGE :|

Your stunning!Love your hair x


----------



## Youngling

Me before my first night out on sat
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0441.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 46









DSCF0442.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Woah! Everyone is so pretty! :thumbup:
Here's( I am a bit of a poser :kiss:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0404.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LauraBee

Youngling& Daisy you both look gorgeous :D


----------



## rjb

i think a lot of you have seen me on facebook,
but here i am the day i was finally rid of my braces :thumbup:


----------



## Mei190

Well I just resized and added my piccy to avatar so I guess I will just point. 

<----

And everyone is so pretty, I am very jealous!


----------



## Leah_xx

The black and white one is right before i got pregnant
the one of me in the blue tank top is me 3 weeks after having Gracelynn
excuse my hair. I just got outta the shower.
 



Attached Files:







e.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 200









mommy.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tanara

_First one is my OH's favorite photo, he has it framed and everything and takes it to work with him lol 

Second is a fairly recent photo from a few weeks ago of me and my son ( I had to throw one of him in there just cause i think hes pretty stinken cute)_
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0106.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 17









33661_10150280927705582_872535581_14964645_5429227_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lauram_92

Oh wow! :D You's all look great!


----------



## RachelRae

Took a few days ago, my mom says I have that pregnancy glow. Haha. :haha:

https://i54.tinypic.com/b3qyl5.jpg


----------



## lb

the only recent picture i have of my face is from halloween
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1152.snc4/149409_448697998025_529798025_5397366_8187738_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs585.snc3/30862_393784163025_529798025_4126648_5590340_n.jpg
the last one is about a week before i found out i was pregnant.


----------



## lauram_92

RachelRae said:


> Took a few days ago, my mom says I have that pregnancy glow. Haha. :haha:

Ugh, I am jealous. Pregnancy has made me look worse I think. :(


----------



## RachelRae

lauram_92 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Took a few days ago, my mom says I have that pregnancy glow. Haha. :haha:
> 
> Ugh, I am jealous. Pregnancy has made me look worse I think. :(Click to expand...

Not at all! I think you're beautiful!! :flower:

xx


----------



## lauram_92

RachelRae said:


> Not at all! I think you're beautiful!! :flower:
> 
> xx

oh you flirt :blush: haha!
it has made my skin soo much worse, and i swear i have ballooned from everywhere :D
i would love to say i'll diet after i have baby, but i know it's a lie. i canna diet, i loveee food :D :D :D


----------



## Rhio92

https://www.facebook.com/rhiannon.godden?v=photos#!/photo.php?fbid=1460186509666&set=t.519567380
This is me :flower:
And FOB is to the left on his phone :dohh:


----------



## vhal_x

https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6334/photoon20101102at1916.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ew, that's me :dohh:

Excuse the daft face, when I take photos of myself, I never know how to smile/look right :blush: xx

ETA: Oh, and please please please ignore the eyebrows. They are in serious need of some maintenace :dohh:​


----------



## lauram_92

rhio92 - your picture never came up for me? :(

vhal_x - you look lovelyyy :D


----------



## MissMamma

ooh *jealous* you are so pretty! _love_ the hair..xx


----------



## faolan5109

lol since you added me lauram ill jump in here lol

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Wolf/n1046379180_30366020_107320.jpg

before I had the monster lol
SO how is everyone feeling??


----------



## Leah_xx

Pretty good for just having a baby 3 weeks ago
how are you


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

LoisP said:


> Great idea hun!
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSAcIn6MYU0BgIuk1zt858hF8dfYgFtpiWKnlhiKfwPoQ-MXo8&t=1&usg=__HuBwFzmn8jtVnbSwkpIUHlMbKrw=
> Here is me :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:



Lmao omg hahaha.. Ive got a headache from laughing so much very funny.
I seen ur real pic and you are beautiful! Will you marry me? lol
xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Mee mee mee!!


Just before I got pregnant

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/redhead.jpg

Me and my gorgeous monster :D

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/mummyandlukeinbed.jpg


----------



## Srrme

Teehee. 27 weeks. 

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b82/Krysty90/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC00216.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b82/Krysty90/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC00210.jpg


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'll just point to my picture lol
<<<< there I am!! =P


----------



## stephx

Me and my baba :flower:



Aaaand me pregnant! I wasnt much of a glower!! :haha:


----------



## ashleymariex

I couldnt pick just one! lol.

But this would be the most recent, taken like, 3 hours ago. lol. And my face is all broken out, yuckyuckyuck,
https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/modest_news/Picture0058-1.jpg

Me and the FOB back in August at a baseball game, my little bump!
https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/modest_news/Summer%202010/100_9265-2.jpg


----------



## MissMamma

omg look at the sky in that pic! :shock:
i swear we never get sun like that in the UK


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> omg look at the sky in that pic! :shock:
> i swear we never get sun like that in the UK

i'd have to agree, and im even less likely to get it in scotland :(


----------



## LauraBee

Haha, funny that the weather gets mentioned actually, anyone remember that *most* of England got pretty good weather throughout April? Well, the sky was like it is in that picture when I conceived on a beautiful Salisbury field, April 9th ^_^

Anywho back to picture sharing... I like this one (taken this morning, my hair has grown even more!)
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/Novemeber%202010/PICT0002-1.jpg


----------



## 18singlemom2b

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs054.snc4/35065_1452479204562_1610748993_1251734_4758810_n.jpg

right before i conceived.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs160.ash2/41346_1495160031556_1610748993_1374968_5938729_n.jpg

me and my friend.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs273.ash1/20074_1269627353380_1610748993_801207_7290310_n.jpg

kinda old.


----------



## bbyno1

18singlemom2b said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs054.snc4/35065_1452479204562_1610748993_1251734_4758810_n.jpg
> 
> right before i conceived.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs160.ash2/41346_1495160031556_1610748993_1374968_5938729_n.jpg
> 
> me and my friend.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs273.ash1/20074_1269627353380_1610748993_801207_7290310_n.jpg
> 
> kinda old.

You're really pretty:Dx


----------



## 18singlemom2b

thank you bbyno1. your daughter is so so gorgeous in your avatar! what an angel.


----------



## shimmy

hahaha ok dont think i drank all of that!!!! this is just before a festival and we found like 6 sealed up bottles of gin outside asda.. obvss pre-pregnancy... lol
 



Attached Files:







5573_242157650133_520125133_8071105_8042578_n.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## vinteenage

New Facebook picture, but I think this one shows my face better than the one I posted earlier!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/edited-1.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Whoa. Daphne. Your eyes are super gorgeous! You look great! :flower:


----------



## smatheson

Was just looking at some pictures and thought id post a couple.

The first one is homecoming dance last year and the second is of this year (hence the bump) with OH.

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m267/sarabananna789/023-1.jpg



https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m267/sarabananna789/031.jpg


----------



## GermanGirl

It's me =)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs041.snc4/34398_107424252655771_100001645900456_65442_2746864_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs974.snc4/76747_117597834971746_100001645900456_126775_647680_n.jpg


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Alot of pretty ladies here !! :flower:

Here are some pics of mee in the summer before i got pregnant

https://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7559/194042870668557011.gif
https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/153/194042870741359233.gif

Picture of me a few weeks ago with a little bump

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/6722/194042870910448089p.gif

A pic of me & my hubby

https://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7844/194042846754719223i.gif


----------



## lauram_92

Mummytobe. you are veery pretty :D I like your hair :D


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Thanks :) unfortunatly atm i dont lol is getting soooo thick soooo quickly since i have been pregnant, want to chop it all of sometimes :haha: but same time am trying to grow it a little longer so will have to put up with it 
:flower::flower:


----------



## LauraBee

MummyToBe. said:


> Thanks :) unfortunatly atm i dont lol is getting soooo thick soooo quickly since i have been pregnant, want to chop it all of sometimes :haha: but same time am trying to grow it a little longer so will have to put up with it
> :flower::flower:

I think the extra thickness from pregnancy is what encouraged me to cut all off mine off when I did. It was getting insanely hard to manage, even tying it back was becoming a challenge because of all the hairbands and I brke trying to get them back out! >.>


----------



## Gowie3112

Its nice to put faces to names!! 
1)Here's me the day my LO was concieved lol.
2) A screenshot from a webcam convo with my FOB that he took and sent me for some reason :D
3) My tiney-tiny miniture bump!!
 



Attached Files:







Turkey 2010 185.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









Photo_00013.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









Photo_00011.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RosyGray

Wow! So many gorgeous mommies here! O: <3

My first attached pic is OH (Geoffrey) and I on July 29th, 2009. The second is myself on September 13, 2010 (10 weeks). And since all the pictures I've uploaded recently have shown me as a blonde, the last picture is from February 7, 2010 because I'm naturally a brunette. (;

Lots more pictures on my Facebook and I'm always open to making new friends! Please feel free to add me! > facebook/ericalish
 



Attached Files:







5215_114753465847_515060847_2712782_5052873_n.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 5









59993_429413765847_515060847_5535562_950641_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









22378_294852900847_515060847_3959472_6281542_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------

